# Review: CarPro Reload



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

*Review: CarPro Reload

Introduction:*

When I first heard of Reload I thought to myself, "Well, I have plenty of spray sealants and I don't need another. Between then and now I heard plenty of things about Reload from others but never went out of my way to research it. I finally started using Reload over the past month or so and spent a little time reading up on its technology as I was writing this review.

*Product Claims: *

Reload Spray Sealant is a water-based, spray-on glass membrane coating. Reload Spray Sealant repels dirt and water. Use it alone for up to two months of paint protection or as a booster over Cquartz.

Reload is made of a water base plus special modified Silica - the same compound found in glass. The silica gives Reload its fantastic light reflecting properties. Dirt can't stick and water beads on contact.

Reload Spray Sealant forms a thick, substantial coating. In fact, a Reload coating helps prevent fine scratches on paintwork. It can also be used on rubber, plastic, and glass.

*Details:*

1.- Packaging: Plastic bottle / modern designed label / good trigger 
2.- Directions: Simple
3.- Viscosity: Thin
4.- Color: White
5.- Scent: A little strong if you put your nose in the bottle but not noticeable otherwise
6.- Regular Price: 1.7 oz. (50ml) = $ 9.99 
7.- Regular Price: 13.5 oz. (400ml) = $29.99
8.- Manufacturer: CarPro
9.- Made in: Korea

*Product:*










*Environmental Conditions: (over the course of 4 vehicles)*

85-94 Deg. F / 50-70% Humidity

*Surface Temperatures:*

Not measured (My apologies)

*Preparation:*

The first time I used reload I was working on our daily drivers. As is my weekend routine I had carted a good portion of my products out to the garage the night before. The two products selected for protection on our daily drivers were Optimum Car Wax and CarPro Reload. I was looking forward to using the Reload but having never used it before I decided to bring a reliable backup I was familiar with. I also figured (considering the price) I didn't want to use a bunch up on 2 cars so I planned to use the Reload on one and the OCW which I have a gallon of on the other.

So after the initial wash I went over each panel one at a time with an apc and my wash mitt to remove any oils. Typically when I do this I use my apc 3:1 but this time used it straight applying it to the wet panel and instantly wiping and then rinsing. As I was rinsing I found I had somehow stained the paint with the cleaner. I tried to wash it a couple times with my UPGW and mitt I had in the bucket but it wasn't budging. Little spray dots and streaks… So as I considered getting out the paint cleaner or Flex I decided to keep moving on the tasks at hand. I dried the vehicle and washed and dried the next as well.

After doing some other detailing I decided to put off any polishing attempts for the next time and go ahead and get to the fun part.

*Application:*

With the vehicle under shade I sprayed half the hood twice and immediately wiped half the hood down with my rolled edge mf towel. Then I flipped the towel over and buffed it with the fresh side of the towel. As I was moving to the next section I discovered the weird spot/stains I had were gone from the area I had applied Reload. Not sure how that works but I was very happy!

I continued my application of spray/wipe/flip/wipe and noted that it took very little product to coat each panel. I had read somewhere that application had been difficult, which was one reason I had my OCW near by as backup. I wasn't expecting this seamless application.

Well, before I had finished the first vehicle I was so happy with the ease of use and small amount of product needed I decided I would use it on the other car as well and continue my experience.

*Another vehicle and some pictures:*

Here is another vehicle I worked on a couple weeks ago.

This is what it looked like when I started.

*Setting up the canopy*










*Before*





































I'll save the story that emerged over the next three days for another thread(s).
Simply put the Taurus went through its due process before getting to the Reload Step.

*Video: CarPro Reload Application*






As you can see application takes place in a matter of minutes. 5-10 for this size vehicle not including wheels. On this vehicle it was applied to wheels as well.

And this is what it looked like after. Note: These pictures were taken the following weekend when I took possession of the vehicle again to finish the touch up paintwork. The day of application I was so busy with the interior and other issues on top of the fear of rain clouds I was unable to get many after pictures.

Fortunately the owner had been so thrilled with the vehicle she had decided not to drive it all week and instead borrowed her husbands for work.



























































































*While I was at it I decided to make a couple beading shots.*



















*Observations:*

Ok, lets get back to the daily drivers I coated with Reload a few weeks ago. As you remember that was my first experience with the product and after application I was not impressed with the looks. Not sure if it was because of the clouds or what but a couple hours later I came back to look at them and was quite impressed with the way they looked.

I haven't washed them since I applied the Reload, as I've been extremely busy. Last weekend my neighbor was chatting with me and he mentioned something about my daily drivers parked in front of his house. He said he was enjoying the cars being parked there because they just glowed at him every time he looked out the window.

These vehicles see a lot of road time and sit outside 24-7. Currently our parking lot at work is under construction and every day I leave work my car is covered in a layer of fine sand. By the time I get home and park it that sand is gone. Now, with all the rain and everything it does look dirty right up close but it still has a glow and high level of gloss to it even when its dirty.

*Durability:*

I haven't tested durability beyond a month yet but here is a video and some pictures showing the beading on our dirty daily driver that hadn't been washed in a couple weeks at the time. If you remember this hood was coated a long time ago but FYI: on the right side of the hood I removed the coating with polish a couple months ago.

*Video: Raining on Dirty Car (2+ weeks since being washed)*




























































*Beading Shots:*

These pictures were taken on the reload section of a test panel I recently created which compares the different nano-tech spray coatings.

These are the beads on a clean black test panel. I thought you guys might enjoy these pictures.
































































Take a real good look at this final picture. Look at the large bead in the center closely… That's Cool!!










*Cost:*

This is how much product I've used to do 4 cars including glass and paint as well as a bit of testing. Wheels only done on one of the 4 cars. Note: this is a 13.5 (400 ml) bottle so I've used about 0.9 to 1.3 oz per car.










This chart is based on a few assumptions and of course product used varies depending on the size of the vehicle, the user, and the towel.

*Cost Chart:*










*My Tips:*

This is what I have done every time with no problems.

1.- Apply to clean cool surface as follows
2.- Spray sparingly across section (Approximately 1 spray per 3 sq. ft.)
3.- Wipe and spread immediately
4.- Flip towel and buff off immediately

*Additional Tips Avi has posted:*

6.- Use a short weave mf towel
7.- For black cars you can dilute Reload: (1) part Reload to (0.5) or (0.7) parts water

*Additional Tips:*

09.- Test Reload in an inconspicuous area before applying to the whole car
10.- In case of uneven areas, wipe off Reload with isopropyl alcohol
11.- Paint should be clean and free of solvents or wax before applying Reload

*Pros:*

1.- Application: Ease of use
2.- Price: Half the price per application of other nanotech spray coatings
3.- Appearance: Talk about Gloss!
4.- Time Saver: Car stays cleaner and looks great longer
5.- Additional protection from acids
6.- Apply to wet or dry vehicle (Clean of course)
7.- Enhances the anti-static, hydrophobic nature of Cquartz
8.- Wait time: No long cure time needed

*???:*

1.- Durability
2.- Have you used this product? Please share your experiences or questions

*Cons:*

1.- Price: more expensive then some polymer spray sealants
2.- Prep: For best durability take the time to remove all oils from the surface
3.- Can apparently be touchy on darker colors but I haven't seen this so not sure about that. (See dilution for darker colored cars)

*Final Observations and Summary:*

Reload is a fast and effective way to add a sacrificial nanotech silica based coating over your primary coating or to use as a standalone product for protection. And it definitely adds gloss to the paint. Reload also resists acids and pollutants better than polymer sealants and waxes.

Reload is half the price of other nanotech spray coatings but more expensive than polymer sprays. You can purchase a spray sealant or spray wax for less money but don't expect your car to stay as clean. And 2 weeks after you've washed it, don't expect it to still have the glow that you will still see with Reload.

As far as claims about Reloads ability to help prevent fine scratches on paintwork I can't prove or disprove this claim without a very involved and long-term test. It is logical that as a silica based nano product that its ability to release dirt easier than traditional spray on sealants and waxes would mean it would be less likely to receive those scratches.

I haven't made a big deal about something I think is important so I will do so here. Use the product sparingly and wipe immediately! Then flip or switch to a clean towel and buff immediately. CarPro recommends short weave towels.

Thank you for taking the time to read this review! Cheers


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great review!!! Just in time too, I've been looking at buying some of this stuff, and I think you've convinced me!


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

great review as I'm have some but haven't had a chance to use it yet. Quick question can it be layered and used as winter protection maybe?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done...:thumb:


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Has390 said:


> great review as I'm have some but haven't had a chance to use it yet. Quick question can it be layered and used as winter protection maybe?


Absolutely, I haven't tested layering it but Carpro says you can layer it as much as you like and each layer will bond to the layer below it.

You can't layer it over polymer sealants though as it won't bond properly.



type[r]+ said:


> Great review!!! Just in time too, I've been looking at buying some of this stuff, and I think you've convinced me!


Thank you, I hope you love it!



james_death said:


> Nicely done...:thumb:


Thank you James


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Excellent, and dont suppose you know if it can be put on top of wax? e.g. ont op of autoglym hd or hard candy? Thanks


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Has390 said:


> Excellent, and dont suppose you know if it can be put on top of wax? e.g. ont op of autoglym hd or hard candy? Thanks


Thank you

You could but it won't bond properly to waxes and I expect durability would fail very quickly.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

*VEHICLE B (1 Week Update)*

Well, I haven't gotten back to you guys with further durability testing since my initial testing was compromised in a couple ways. It was mostly my fault, as I didn't have time to wash the personal vehicles for about a month.

Anyway last week blue got washed (hood clayed and polished) and had a few nano spray coatings applied to different sections of the hood including our featured product in this review (CarPro Reload).

*This is how it went:*






*Here is our first of many controlled durability updates on CarPro Reload.*

This was the story for the first week:

A couple days after application and the car sitting stationary (outside 24/7) you can see the dust and dirt that lands on it has merged with the condensation each morning to cause these spots. (Hint: Don't worry)










After a couple days of looking at them and wondering how they would come out in the weekend wash we got a couple good rains today. This was what the paint looked like as I left for work this morning.










And after I parked the car at work (Don't worry I parked down the street from the construction) it looked great. The paint had been cleansed of the spots as best I could tell. The car was also dry in most places even though it was only the last 5 miles that it wasn't raining. Unfortunately before I could grab the camera it started sprinkling again.










Later in the afternoon I took this shot a little while after another rain passed through. Note the C2 side has beads still on it while the Reload and Permanon do not. Some other factor could have been involved but I can't think what it could be other than the Reload and Platinum released the water easier. (That's a good thing) Faster water release means less chance for water spots.










Also of note was that when this vehicle went on a 150-180 mile drive along the border of the Ocala National Forest (Wednesday) it had a run in with a few bugs. It was getting dark by the time I got to her car with the Ultima waterless wash but when I did they came off so easily the fact that I didn't have much light wasn't a problem and the bugs were easily removed. (Note: only certain areas had to have the UWWP applied. The bugs did not cover the whole panel and in fact in most of the upper hood only had a couple so the UWWP was ok to use and has not compromised our durability tests in any way.

Note: When I say compromised what I mean is any possibility of the waterless wash changing any of the properties of dust retention, beading, etc.

The next Vehicle B update will be a short one that shows water sheeting after I wash it.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

*VEHICLE B:*

In my testing of Reload and other nano coat sprays as stand-alone products I'm finding excellent dust and dirt release properties but I have noticed the sheeting is falling off quicker than expected. It still beads fairly well but sheeting not as much as I had hoped.

*Video: Timeline*






I was out of eraser when I prepped the vehicles and I think I used IPA so maybe using Eraser before applying these inorganic spray sealants will help. I'm trying that now.

*Pictures Car B: (A week after application)*

After a late night rain (Early Morning)



















*Later the same day after the water evaporated.*



















*Pictures Car G: (A few days after application)*

This is what my green SL looked like a couple days after re-application of Reload. This time I applied the product more liberally since it's being used as a standalone product.

(A few days after application about 100 miles driven)




























*7 days after application: Driven 40 miles per day (200 miles total)*










Stay tuned for an upcoming "Reload over CQuartz" update

One of the vehicles (on which I applied Reload over Cquartz) is in next weekend for a scheduled maintenance wash. I'll take some pictures and video.


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Top write up buddy-thanks for taking the time


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

*VEHICLE G*

I've been working on a full scale Reload vs. Permanon Platinum side by side time lapse comparison on Green for the past month. The importance of comparing these two products (rather than comparing Reload to a spray wax or spray sealant) is that these are an entirely different type of product. They don't hold dust or dirt much and when you spray them off during the rinse you occasionally wonder if you should even put a wash mitt and soap to them or just blow the car dry. Having said that, this is not bug season. Bugs will bake onto these coatings just like any other lsp and I haven't been driving in mud so can't speak to those that drive down dirt roads every day but I can say it would clean easier than a wax or sealant.

On the hood I applied Reload to the drivers side and Permanon Platinum to the passenger side.

I made a video after week 1, 3, and 4. Tonight I spliced them together. I planned to post after the second week but I had lost track of which product I had applied to which side of the vehicle. Therefore I had to duplicate the test again on the Blue Saturn to make sure of which product was the one that was failing in sheeting properties quicker.

For both of these tests the vehicles were washed and dry and then cleaned well with Eraser to ensure no oils were left.

Drum roll please….

*Video: 1 Month Time Lapse*






What I have reinforced in my mind from this test vs. the ones I did before it is that Reload needs to be applied on an oil free surface for best durability.

The sheeting has taken a ********** hit from day one to day 30+ but the difference between this and a spray wax is the inorganic properties and its ability to keep the surface much cleaner than a spray wax or sealant. It acts more like a coating but without the durability and with simpler application. Having said all that I'm a bit disappointed in the slowed sheeting affect of all of the nano sprays I have used. Of them Reload seems to be the most hydrophobic by far and has great "stay clean" ability for a month or more in my experience.

After Note: After these tests were started we had a member mention that Permanon should be washed with only water the first couple times after application. I'm not big on jumping through that hoop to make a product of Permanon's price point work correctly but I thought it important to note that my washing method may not reap the full benefits of Permanon according to this new information which was never mentioned in our Permanon Q&A and was not provided anywhere in the supplied instructions that came with the product.

Here is the video I used to verify which product was falling off in sheeting faster.

*Video 2: *
























Some people were curious if Permanon or Reload would make the mf towels absorb towels less. These two pictures were after I left these 3 towels in the water (no soap) for a few days. You can see there was a couple pockets where they didn't absorb. Having said all that after washing them in the machine I haven't noticed any ill effects yet.



















Here is a few more pictures I thought were fun. I was snapping some shots in the early morning and some moisture got into the camera from the quick change in environment from inside to outside of the house. It caused these cool images.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys, I was washing my cars again last weekend and as I was doing so I was thinking about how long it's been since I updated this thread. They have been so easy to clean since I started using Reload and I thought I owed it to everybody to give you an update on my opinion now that I've been using the product going on a year. 

Between the look (Amazing!) and the way it stays clean I really love the Reload! :doublesho

Cheers :driver:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any videos of long term sheeting (1-2months)?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great review CEE DOG - a lesson in clear and thorough work my friend. :thumb:

I've been considering reload for a few months now, but after this review, the consideration is over.

I'm off to the shops 

Bye :wave:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Keep the updates coming, really informative write up:thumb:.

Kev


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cheers for the great write up. I have just bought a bottle of reload and will be trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for keeping the thread going! Lots of information


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Any videos of long term sheeting (1-2months)?


I'm sorry, the updates I posted are everything I've got for now! Maybe i should start some fresh testing. :detailer:



wee_green_mini said:


> Great review CEE DOG - a lesson in clear and thorough work my friend. :thumb:
> 
> I've been considering reload for a few months now, but after this review, the consideration is over.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much sir wee green mini! :wave:



spursfan said:


> Keep the updates coming, really informative write up:thumb:.
> 
> Kev


I really appreciate that Kev! I'll try to do some more next month. :driver:

Cheers,
Corey



paddy328 said:


> Cheers for the great write up. I have just bought a bottle of reload and will be trying it out tomorrow.


Thank you Paddy! Oh my! By now you've probably tried it! I can't wait to see what you think :doublesho



Sti_Brumby said:


> Thanks for keeping the thread going! Lots of information


Thank you Brumby!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Great review Cee Dog. Is Reload any different from traditional sealants like C845, DG 105, UPGP etc? The reason I ask this is because I am told that Reload can go over vor under anything from a sealant, wax to a glaze. Unlike traditional sealants where you need to do an IPA wipedown, Reload can go over an Oily polish or a glaze?


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

supernaut said:


> Great review Cee Dog. Is Reload any different from traditional sealants like C845, DG 105, UPGP etc? The reason I ask this is because I am told that Reload can go over vor under anything from a sealant, wax to a glaze. Unlike traditional sealants where you need to do an IPA wipedown, Reload can go over an Oily polish or a glaze?


Thanks bud! It is not like traditional sealants at all. It is an inorganic quartz sealant. It can not go on an oily surface if you want any durability. It doesn't allow dust and dirt to stick to it like traditional products. It's extremely glossy!!


----------

